# How Many Whacks With An Axe?



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why do Land Scrapers carry axes on their trucks?

Answer: To create work for the plumber....:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice how copper looks like tree roots:thumbup:
Was that water or gas line?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Nice how copper looks like tree roots:thumbup:
> Was that water or gas line?


 






Fortunately for the lawn guys who were digging a hole to plant a tree, it was only water.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Must of been a dull axe!


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you say "mongo"


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Where is the pic of the repair.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lmao I bet they got a nice spray to the face.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Where is the pic of the repair.


Who really wants to see two shark bites and a loop of pex?


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

The guy must've been deaf too. Copper makes a different 'clang', than the 'thud' of a tree root.:bangin:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Where is the pic of the repair.


 






All I had back then was a Polaroid camera. 2" ball valve and a coupling for repair. That was a water service to a mansion on the ocean.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Who in the hell buries copper?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Lots of older homes have copper, galvanized or even lead water services.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Who in the hell buries copper?


I use to bury copper all the time -- I think the largest copper line I ever buried was 2-1/2".

I would always insulate them to protect them, though.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Over at the Landscaper's forum they have a bunch of pics like that, talking about how the dumb plumbers always put pipe in the ground where holes are supposed to go....:blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Who in the hell buries copper?


Huh? It the only thing we are allow to use.. on private well, we can use poly pipe..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Who in the hell buries copper?


Everybody but you. :laughing::jester:


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't miss those days.. standing on your head trying to get 'k' copper to mate up with the meter yoke.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> All I had back then was a Polaroid camera. 2" ball valve and a coupling for repair. That was a water service to a mansion on the ocean.


You can still get film for that camera? When i was a kid I loved my Polaroid.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumbdog said:


> You can still get film for that camera? When i was a kid I loved my Polaroid.


We use a Polaroid to take pics for inspetors on a tunnel. Walgreens and CVS sells the film for them.


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

How deep do your water services have to be in Florida? I guess being 54" down here in new York serves more than one purpose. Also your allowed to have soldered joints underground?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Bulldog Plumbing said:


> How deep do your water services have to be in Florida? I guess being 54" down here in new York serves more than one purpose. Also your allowed to have soldered joints underground?


Can't speak for Florida, new Orleans it's 18" under and yes on solder joints unless its under concrete.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bulldog Plumbing said:


> How deep do your water services have to be in Florida? I guess being 54" down here in new York serves more than one purpose.* Also your allowed to have soldered joints underground?*











By code, we have to have our water lines 12" below grade.....but sometimes guys just kick sand over the pipe and lay sod on top...:laughing: 

Yes we can solder outside below grade. Per code, any joints in a copper line below a slab or in a slab are supposed to be brazed. We have had long discussions here about that very topic.http://www.plumbingzone.com/f6/braze-not-braze-11542/


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Who in the hell buries copper?


You don't?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

mccmech said:


> You don't?


Not unless it's called for. When I do it's always type k soft rolled copper and it's sleeved.

Typically we bury sch 40 PVC here.


----------

